# need help



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

hey guys i need help the other night i was using my powercab setup to test some freshly laid track and the clip on the plug one one end of thecord snapped off where can i get a replacment cord for the power cab the flat wire cable thanks


----------



## dasB&M2-6-0 (Dec 13, 2014)

Try: http://www.modeltrainstuff.com
You can get various lengths of RJ12 cable with connectors...less $$ than straight from NCE...
Good luck!

May your freight ALWAYS roll smoothly...and ON TIME!!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

LFB

If it uses Ethernet cable you can get that at Home Depot or
Lowes, as mentioned, in various lengths. That's what I
use for my Bachmann EZ hand held controller. Plugs right
in.

Don


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

i ordered a rj12 cable form mts like suggested now waiting on it to arrive the powercab uses the rj12 cable for its connection now another question what woudl be a good second throttle to pick up to use with my powercab i see there are a few different kinds of them thanks.


----------



## thysell (Jun 8, 2013)

I have the Power Cab and got a Pro Cab as a second throttle. Same as Power Cab without the power!


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

intresting anyone know if i can add the radio setup to the powercab meaning if i buy the radio antenna and a radio throttle will ti work with the powercab or do i have to stay with wired throttles


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

According to a Post on the linked site you can just
plug the wireless receiver into the Pro cab. You can
then use either or both wired or wireless hand helds.

http://cs.trains.com/mrr/f/744/t/200769.aspx

Don


----------

